# Ruby Reef Kick Ick



## planderos

has any one use this product called Ruby Reef Kick Ick? Is it safe for a reef tank? Does it work?
thanks
pablo


----------



## Lupin

planderos said:


> has any one use this product called Ruby Reef Kick Ick? Is it safe for a reef tank? Does it work?
> thanks
> pablo


What are the active ingredients in it? Anything containing copper sulfate is not recommended for reef tanks. Did you quarantine your fish for at least a few weeks?


----------



## baja22caliber

*kick ich*

I used this product after I had an ich outbreak....work well...but I noticed it seemed coupled with lack of skimming that my corals took a hit....after I finished my treatment..and started my skimming again...I added chemi-pure elite and within a day everything popped back up....I had cyno bacteria start while I was treating...that is also disappearing once I started all my systems back up....the problem with the kick ich...is you have to suspend all skimming and carbon....so as I was treating my ich....another problem started with the coral decline and cyno...so watch your corals.....treat the ich as long as you can without beating up your tank too bad. I have a 29gal bio-cube so adding chemicals im sure have more impact on corals...

I added a small powerhead to try and increase circulation while my filtration was down while treating for ich


----------



## johnmaloney

I used it with great results. I kept my hang on filter going, but with no carbon and it worked, but the package suggested removing all filter material if I remember correctly. My zoas did fine, I don't know about other corals, bu there is no copper in the medication so it seems to be okay. You should also locate the source of the ich. I had nitrites come back after cycling and I worked to get that down too. I also added Prime with the Kick Ich. Don't know if this helped, just letting you know the details. Good Luck! It is hard to watch your fish get sick.


----------

